# are steroids anti-inflammatory?



## BUCKY (Jul 5, 2012)

When I was on a cycle, even just a simple Anavar cycle, I'm not prone to injury. Now that I'm off cycle for a few weeks, I've had 1 injury while lifting weights (I sprained my back while deadlifting). I'm currently taking some aspirin and on the bottle of it noted that it is "non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug", so I'm guessing steroids ARE anti-inflammatory?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 5, 2012)

corticosteroids are.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 5, 2012)

OP is at it again...

But juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust in case your serious for once, we're you trying to pull the same weight off as when you were on?


----------



## tbird2 (Jul 5, 2012)

This guy


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 5, 2012)

There are catabolic and anabolic steroids. Prednisone is catabolic or anti inflamotory. AAS are all, well you know. Make you big. BTW Catabolic steroids are hrorrible for you. They reduce inflamation and provide temp relief, but inflamation is a part of the healing process. Without it, you dont heal properly. Thats why the in the sports world these days, cortisones are not used as much. Alternatives such as Platelet Rich Plasma (PRP)therapy is being used. PRP increases inflamation and thus heals quicker. Ive had it done myself.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 5, 2012)

Yea stay away from corticosteroids (glucocorticoids) as much as possible. Long term therapy can produce some nasty side effects....


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 5, 2012)

BUCKY FOR PRES!!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 5, 2012)

This guy is still here?  Fuck my life.


----------



## BUCKY (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah I am serious. I am deadlifting a little over 400 pounds when ON cycle and OFF cycle. I felt stronger while ON cycle but could still lift the same weights while OFF cycle, but was struggling and my joints/knees just do not feel as flexible or well lubricated as it was when I was ON cycle. Is this standard practice to lower what I am lifting while OFF cycle? This might have been the reason why I got injured. Nothing major just a setback for a few days to a week.



Ezskanken said:


> OP is at it again...
> 
> But juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust in case your serious for once, we're you trying to pull the same weight off as when you were on?


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 6, 2012)

Anabolic steroids won't do what you are asking about


----------



## SFW (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes, anabolic steroids DO have strong anti inflammatory properties. Some more than others. But Its a different pathway than cortisol interaction, since most aas block cortisol. So its more than likley the direct action of the aas steroid.


----------



## SFW (Jul 6, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> yeah I am serious. I am deadlifting a little over 400 pounds when ON cycle and OFF cycle. I felt stronger while ON cycle but could still lift the same weights while OFF cycle, but was struggling and my joints/knees just do not feel as flexible or well lubricated as it was when I was ON cycle. Is this standard practice to lower what I am lifting while OFF cycle? This might have been the reason why I got injured. Nothing major just a setback for a few days to a week.



Were you using deca? Deca raises your collagen levels and strengthens your ligaments/tendons. Not to mention many AAS increase intramuscular water, which can help make lifts more comfortable.

Try using creatine monohydrate and large amounts of Vitamin C. this will increase intramuscular water and aid in extra collagen production. Also, add a baby aspirin and fish oil. Both are anti inflammatory. Nothing like AAS but it should make a notable difference.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 6, 2012)

That's not what some studies say....

 Article: Deca-Durabolin Weakens Tendons and Collagen
You can also find the below article in the December 2011 issue of Muscular Development on pages 198-200.

DECA-DURABOLIN Weakens Tendons and Collagen

If you are not visiting musculardevelopment.com on a daily basis, you are not getting breaking news and up-to-the-minute information. In a recent thread started in the NO BULL forums a person wrote, “How come people don’t train like Ronnie anymore?” The thread talked about the change in the training style of all the bodybuilders to more high-volume training and less high-intensity training. With the exception of Branch Warren, there are not many pros who are training with high intensity. It may be because today’s bodybuilders don’t want to risk injury. Here is a list of some of the top bodybuilders who have suffered major injuries or tears during their training careers, off the top of my head:
Dorian Yates: tricep/bicep
Kevin Levrone: pec
Rich Gaspari: pec
Ronnie Coleman: tricep
Berry de May: pec
Chris Dickerson: pec
Tom Platz: bicep
Branch Warren: tricep/quad tendon

Is it just a coincidence that bodybuilders are more likely to suffer injuries because of heavy training, or does the use of anabolic-androgenic steroids (AAS) have any impact on tendon/collagen strength? The research is very preliminary, as only a few studies have examined the effects of AAS on tendon and collagen strength. It was shown that anabolic steroids alter the biomechanical properties of tendons and reduce tendon flexibility.(1,2,3)

Some interesting theories have been suggested as why heavy anabolic steroid use can cause tendon injury, which is based around cortisol production and AAS. Researches have demonstrated that AAS combined with tension overload reduced MMP2 activity (MMP2 is a gene responsible for collagen production) and increased serum values of cortisol.(4) During cortisol treatment, the serum levels of genes responsible for collagen production decrease, suggesting that cortisol suppresses the synthesis of collagen production.(5) The reduction in genes for collagen and tendons have been speculated as to why AAS makes bodybuilders susceptible to injuries. New research links the use of high doses of anabolic steroids to tendon and collagen dysfunction, which may make a bodybuilder think twice about training heavily while using anabolics.

GENE EXPRESSION IN TENDONS/COLLAGEN AFTER HEAVY AAS USE

Researchers in the European Journal of Applied Physiology examined how heavy use of the anabolic steroid Deca-Durabolin affected collagen strength in rats. The rats were separated into two groups: natural training and training with heavy anabolic steroid use. The dose the researchers administered to the rats was considered supra-physiological – Deca-Durabolin (nandrolone decanoate) 5mg/kg of bodyweight.

The rats were cleverly forced to perform resistance exercise, but you can’t just tell a rat to start benching – so the researchers attached weights to the rats’ backs. They dropped the rats into a tank of water and the rats immediately jumped out of the water as soon as they were dunked. Every week, the researchers gradually made the weight on the rats’ backs heavier and heavier until at the end of seven weeks the weight was 80 percent of their bodyweight. The researchers dropped the rats in the tank so that they performed this for 4 sets x 10 repetitions of “jumps” with 30-second rest periods. After that, they rats were sacrificed and the rats’ tendons and collagen were examined for gene expression.

There were some very interesting findings after seven weeks of training with anabolic steroids, compared with the natty (natural) group of rats. The natty group did not have any biochemical changes in the rat tendon/collagen properties, while the anabolic steroid group had major changes.(6) The Deca-Durabolin group had reduced biochemical properties of genes involving tendon and collagen strength.

It is interesting to note that AAS administration reduced the accumulation of IGF-1 mRNA levels in some tendon regions, compared to the non-treated, trained group. This decrease of IGF-1 mRNA levels induced by AAS administration may be related to the observed decreases collagen expression when considering the possible connection between IGF-1 and collagen synthesis.(8) The AAS treatment also decreased the MMP-2 mRNA expression (this gene encodes an enzyme for collagen).

The above study is similar to another recently published study, which showed that nandrolone impaired the healing of rotator cuffs of rabbits. In the latter study, male rabbits underwent an incision in the rotator cuff and were divided into groups with anabolic steroids (nandrolone decanoate, 10mg/kg) and natural recovery. Groups that did not receive anabolic steroids showed better healing and more tendon strength compared to groups that received anabolic steroids. Microscopic examination of specimens from the groups with anabolic steroid use showed focal fibroblastic reaction and inflammation, suggesting an impaired healing response.(7)

The key point is that many of these studies were using supraphysiological dosages of steroids that could be like the typical Olympia stack – but the new research suggests that a high-volume approach to training with less weight may be a better approach to use for a bodybuilder than a high-intensity, heavy weight program that puts more stress on the tendons and makes them more susceptible to injury.

By Robbie Durand, M.A., Senior Science Editor of Muscular Development


References:

1. Evans NA, Bowrey DJ, Newman GR (1998) Ultrastructural analysis of ruptured tendon from anabolic steroid users. Injury, 29:769-773.
2: Marqueti RC, Prestes J, Paschoal M, Ramos OH, Perez SE, Carvalho HF, Selistre-de-Araujo HS (2008) Matrix metallopeptidase 2 activity in tendon regions: effects of mechanical loading exercise associated to anabolic-androgenic steroids, Eur J Appl Physiol, 104:1087-1093.
3: Marqueti RC, Prestes J, Wang CC, Ramos OH, Perez SE, Nakagaki WR, Carvalho HF, Selistre-de-Araujo HS (2010). Biomechanical responses of different rat tendons to nandrolone decanoate and load exercise. Scand J Med Sci Sports, 29.
4: Marqueti RC, Parizotto NA, Chriguer RS, Perez SEA, Selistre-de-Araujo HS (2006) Androgenic-anabolic steroids associated with mechanical loading inhibit matrix metallopeptidase activity and affect the remodeling of the Achilles tendon in rats. Am J Sport Med, 34:1274-1280.
5: Oikarinen A, Autio P, Vuori J, Va¨a¨na¨nen K, Risteli L, Kiistala U, Risteli J (1992) Systemic glucocorticoid treatment decreases serum concentrations of carboxyterminal propeptide of type I procollagen and aminoterminal propeptide of type III procollagen. Br J Dermatol, 126:172-178.
6: Marqueti RC, Heinemeier KM, Durigan JL, de Andrade Perez SE, Schjerling P, Kjaer M, Carvalho HF, Selistre-de-Araujo HS. Erratum to: Gene expression in distinct regions of rat tendons in response to jump training combined with anabolic androgenic steroid administration. Eur J Appl Physiol, 2011 Sep 8.
7: Papaspiliopoulos A, Papaparaskeva K, Papadopoulou E, Feroussis J, Papalois A, Zoubos A. The effect of local use of nandrolone decanoate on rotator cuff repair in rabbits. J Invest Surg, 2010 Aug;23(4):204-7.
8: Heinemeier KM, Olesen JL, Schjerling P, Hassad F, Langberg H, Baldwin KM, Kjaer M (2007b) Short-term strength training and the expression of myostatin and IGF-1 isoforms in rat muscle and tendon: differential effects of specific contraction types. J Appl Physiol, 102:573-581.
Last edited by bubbafrombama; 01-07-2012 at 12:43 AM.



- SHREK


----------

